# Liquid Cooling



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright, so i am pretty new to liquid cooling, however am planning to add it to my system.

I feel i have done well on the search for parts, however am wondering if i have missed anything, or have to much of something.

Item - Number of Units

Innovatek Eheim HPPS i High Power -1

XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir -1

Danger Den DD-4870-X2 ATI 4870 X2 VGA -1

Danger Den DD-5970 ATI 5970 VGA (Pending) -1

Innovatek HPPS / EHEIM Aluminum Pump Attachment Base -1

EK Asus M4A Chipset Motherboard Mosfet Liquid Cooling Block -1

Ek ASUS 1 Intel Northbridge / Southbridge Chipset Liquid Cooling -1

EK NB / SB 5 Intel Northbridge / Southbridge Chipset Liquid Cooling Block	-1

Feser One Non Conductive Cooling Fluid - 1000 ml - UV Acid Green -4

Primochill 1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof T Fitting (for splitting liquid routes for graphics cards) -2 

Koolance 1/4" (6mm) ID Tubing Wrap - Green -2

2.5 Meter (8 feet) Feser Tube Active UV Hose - Retail Packed - 1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing -1

Antec 200mm Liquid Cooling Radiator -1

Koolance 1/2" (13mm) ID G1/4 Threaded Nozzles Pair -12
Tube Cutter -1


Note: My system is:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
M4A79 Deluxe
Antec True Power Quattro 1000
Antec Twelve Hundred
4870 X2
Hoping for 5970 (and crossing firing for more processing power [5970 will be main])
Corsair Dominator 4gb (1066)

Plan on setting my system to its max.

For cooling the CPU i am going to get a Cryo-Z.



So...is there anything i am missing or have to many of? I am thinking i am missing something. I am planning on ordering from Frozen CPU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't believe you are able to link different series graphics cards in crossfire mode. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't they have to at least be the same series? (ie both Radeon 4xxx or both 5xxx)


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like you are correct on that part. Oh well, i still can make use of the card in another computer if necessary.

Anyways, am i missing anything?


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Do i need clamps? Like...if i have those connectors and such that the tube slides over, shouldn't there be something to hold it on?

(those things where you turn the screw and it tightens down? The name of those totally escapes me)


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Bump

If you do not want to go over the list (simply because you have other people to assist) please let me know and i can try elsewhere


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It's not that we're too busy to help but that few of us have experience with liquid. Personally, I've "looked over" a couple of the all-in-one kits but am no where close to being qualified to design one from scratch. To tell you the truth, I have no idea what a couple of those things are.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Alrighty, well thanks for your time. I will probably make an account over at overclock.net (as i will need guidance on overclocking my mobo and ram)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

afaik, compression fittings don't need clamps, the straight fittings do. 
Had you of put in some links in the OP, I'd of been inclined to look at them.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Innovatek Eheim HPPS i High Power -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._HPPS_i_High_Power_12V_Water_Pump_501280.html

XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6472/ex-res-129/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Black.html

Danger Den DD-4870-X2 ATI 4870 X2 VGA -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...70_X2_VGA_Full_Card_Water_Block_GPU-6892.html

Danger Den DD-5970 ATI 5970 VGA (Pending) -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...I_5970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_GPU-6899.html

Innovatek HPPS / EHEIM Aluminum Pump Attachment Base -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...EIM_Aluminum_Pump_Attachment_Base_500874.html

EK Asus M4A Chipset Motherboard Mosfet Liquid Cooling Block -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...k_Kit_-_Acetal_EK-Mosfet_ASUS_M4A-Acetal.html

Ek ASUS 1 Intel Northbridge / Southbridge Chipset Liquid Cooling -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...ing_Block_-_Acetal_EK-NBSB_ASUS_1_Acetal.html

EK NB / SB 5 Intel Northbridge / Southbridge Chipset Liquid Cooling Block	-1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...id_Cooling_Block_Acetal_EK-NBSB_5_Acetal.html

Feser One Non Conductive Cooling Fluid - 1000 ml - UV Acid Green -4
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7..._Fluid_-_1000_ml_-_UV_Acid_Green_F1-0033.html

Primochill 1/2" UV Reactive Leakproof T Fitting (for splitting liquid routes for graphics cards) -2 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...ive_Leakproof_T_Fitting_-_UV_Brite_Green.html

Koolance 1/4" (6mm) ID Tubing Wrap - Green -2
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6903/koo-96/Koolance_14_6mm_ID_Tubing_Wrap_-_Green_SPR-06GN.html

2.5 Meter (8 feet) Feser Tube Active UV Hose - Retail Packed - 1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Anti-Kink Tubing -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...ID_34OD_Anti-Kink_Tubing_-_UV_Acid_Green.html

Antec 200mm Liquid Cooling Radiator -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...esigned_for_Antec_Twelve_Hundred_Chassis.html

Koolance 1/2" (13mm) ID G1/4 Threaded Nozzles Pair -12
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...m_ID_G14_Threaded_Nozzles_Pair_NZL-V13KG.html

Tube Cutter -1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2248/ex-tub-04/Tube_Cutter.html


For the record, the number at the end of the product (before link) is the number of items [as i do not remember if i already stated].


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The anti-kink coils don't match the size of tubing you selected. You need something for the 3/4"OD, though you may not need any at all, depends on the severity of the bends in the tubing. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...ccessories-Anti-kink_Coils_-_34_OD-Page1.html 

And speaking of the tubing, TFC has good things, I was wondering though, if the tubes have a biocide in them, like the Thermochill LRT?

The pump shows as out of stock. It has roughly 10 feet of head (3.1m.), which is the same as the Swiftech MCP655, which has a speed control as well. That is plenty of power, though the MCP355 has 20 feet of head and the MCP 350 has 13. Could be reversed on those two, memory eh. With Swiftech though, I'd get an EK top for the pump. 

Interesting rad, I have a 1200 sitting around empty, but I'm thinking issues. Doesn't look like you can add fans to it, so just the stock 200mm. in the pull position would be providing all the airflow. May work fine, but, was I you, I'd google around some and see if others report degraded performance.

Good choice in blocks. I'd of gone EK for the graphics too, but the Danger Den ones look good too. 

The Koolance fittings you've chosen, Are you getting 12 pairs? That's a lot of fittings. Each block needs two, also the reservoir, and some pumps. You should also take a look at angled fittings. Bit pricier, but can be real handy in close quarters, reducing bends and such. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8..._14_Thread_12_ID_x_34_OD.html?tl=g30c409s1033 
That looks the same as one in Canada, but doesn't mention rotary. That's handy.
http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=110_112&products_id=264

edit - just thought of it, at the dazmode link, go to the front page and check out some of the videos he has, you'll find some interesting ones. Just go to the main page http://www.dazmode.com/ and scroll down to reviews. I can't link any further, youtube is blocked at the server here.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Anti-kink size noted.

Questions:

I do not know if the tubing has biocide, however, what it grow in my liquid?
From site: http://www.feser-one.com/site/images/F1-card-en.jpg
[The site also says it needs to be changed yearly. Why may i ask?]

What does the "feet of head" mean? Is it related to the power?

Top pump...do there need to be multiple?

The fitting come in pairs (i thought one per purchase)?

I will probably post back tomorrow as i am dead tired right now. But if you could answer these few questions that would be great


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

"Head" relates to the power, it's the pressure, flow rate is more theoretical and assumes no obstructions. 

The pump top is just a bit of aftermarket kit, you take off the stock and replace it with a new top, quieter and performs better. 

For the fittings, one pair for each block, coolant goes in and out. Good idea to have a spare, but at the price of them, I wouldn't want too many spares. 

Biocide is needed because there is going to be contamination inside the loop, it's unavoidable. We are covered in it, as well as the microscopic bacteria in the air. You need something to kill any microbes and such that get in there. They like warmth, you don't want little nasties growing inside your blocks. Ahh, just looked at the Feser site, they have anti-corrosives in there, as well as something for algae growth.
http://www.feser-one.com/site/product_info.php?cPath=68&products_id=275 

Here's a post a Tom's, has a lot of links you should have a glance at. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/254129-29-good-pump-reservoir


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

I am, to be honest, lost with the top pump. What is it specifically (other than a kit), as in what does it contain?

Is it like a new blade for the inside (when i say blade i mean the part that actually pulls the water)?

Also...this i feel dumb asking but...how do i fill all this? Do i have to move it to location that is prepared for leaking while filling? [it is already around 60-80lbs. It is on our second floor, in my carpeted room lol]


Edit: Ohhh...i think i get the top pump thing now (and the kit). It literally is on the top of the case (but inside).


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok...actually i don't believe i get the top pump XD

However, it appears as though the Eheim and MCP655 are the same (spec wise).

The 355 looks better, but i have read on another form that they have a higher chance of burning up.

If i would take 2 Eheims or 2 MCP655, would that work as well as the 355 (subtract burning out).

I browsed around swiftechs site and i think i might want a second, 2x120mm fan radiator. So i would have the Big Boy and a second radiator (20 feet of tubing gives me room for options, i can deal with orientating all of this.).


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The problem is where to mount it in the 1200. Might have to hang it off the back in a radbox. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...rFan_Housing_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s162#blank 

The 655 (655-B has no speed control) is a Laing D5, one will work, you aren't using a cpu block, so you just have a few smaller blocks and the big vga. The 355 is a Laing ddc pump.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Still liking that eheim though, however the 655 is cheaper and does about the same work.

I guess i will cross that road when i get to it.

I was thinking about having the pump down below (between my psu and drive racks, if there is room). I will definitely put consideration into the mount for the top though.

Do you think that 4 - 1000ml of that coolant will be enough? It sounds like a lot, but i am not sure how much my system will need.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

I did find what i was thinking about for hosing. Will i need any of these: 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...for_58_OD_to_34_OD_Tubing.html?tl=g30c289s722


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You'll need hose clamps where you don't have compression fittings, grab a few, they always come in handy.

Doubt if you'll need 4 litres of coolant. Probably close to one, but since they have a three shelf life, get two. If you can manage with less than one, you'll have enough to drain, flush, and fill next time you need to do that.


----------

